#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Testdag 13 mei 2007

## Olaf Duffhuës

Collega's,

Voor de mensen die het nog niet weten, ik ben aan het bekijken of er een 'testdag' georganiseerd kan worden op geluid gebied. Bij voldoende aanmeldingen, wordt er een datum en plaats bepaald. je kunt je opgeven via testdag@olafje.nl Heb jij apparaten/materiaal die je beschikbaar wil stellen en kunt 'demonstreren' vermeld even wat je te 'bieden' heb en meld je dan snel aan!

Wel graag serieuze materialen.

Om van wal te steken het volgende is al reeds beschikbaar :

Lexicon MPX1
TC M-One
TC D-Two
BSS DPR404
Klark Teknik DN514+
BSS FCS960
TC Triple C
Lexicon PCM60
Soundcraft MH2
Apex GX230
BSS Opal FCS966
Div. Audio Technica AE serie mic's
Div. Beyer Dynamic mic's
Rane DEQ60
DBX166XL
Lexicon MPX550

----------


## FiëstaLj

Voeg daar maar es aan toe

Shure: 
beta 91
beta 52
beta 98
beta 57
beta 58
beta 87

Neumann:
Km184
Tlm103

Sennheiser
skm5000 met neumann kms105 kop

zal nog es kijken of ik aparte randapparatuur bij ons tegenkom..

----------


## ruurd

Wat is hier precies het doel van?

Gewoon een "interesse" dag. Of om wat meer ervaring met ander spul op te doen?

----------


## gertgeluid

Leuk initiatief. Helaas kan ik niet echt een duit in het zakje doen, tenzij er mensen honger hebben naar een XL42.

Ik ben benieuwd naar de manier van aanpak. Wil je echt een apparaat kunnen "testen", dan moet je de tijd nemen, moet het rustig zijn (niet rumoerig, geen andere blatende PA's in de buurt) en moet je "testmateriaal" hebben. Liefst iemand die kan zingen of een instrument kan spelen. Willen we dan die hele waslijst aan apparaten afwerken, dan kunnen we beter een weekje Wisseloord afhuren  :Smile: 

Of je vraagt iedereen of hij of zij een eigen koptelefoon meeneemt en je zorgt voor een aantal koptelefoon preamps (met meerdere outputs)...

Ben benieuwd!
Grt

----------


## lifesound

Moest ik tijd hebben kan ik nog wel wat leuke dingen aanleveren:

Distressor
BSS 901
Eventide H3000

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Het is de bedoeling dat meer wat kijk en vergelijk is. Meer in de vorm van wat werkt prettig en is lekker funtioneel en zo...Klank verschillen in microfoons hoor je vaak binnen no-time. En natuurlijk elkaar een beetje de ogen uitsteken van : kijk eens wat wij hebben... :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## peternotermans

> Het is de bedoeling dat meer wat kijk en vergelijk is. Meer in de vorm van wat werkt prettig en is lekker funtioneel en zo...Klank verschillen in microfoons hoor je vaak binnen no-time. En natuurlijk elkaar een beetje de ogen uitsteken van : kijk eens wat wij hebben...



In dat geval kom ik graag flashen met mijn Yamaha LS9-16 rackje + Lanbox LCX (DMX-controller) met wifi-afstandsbediening via tablet-PC  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## sparky

Mn DBX 160X (de "juiste" 160 variant) zou elk moment bij de douane vandaan moeten komen, die wil ik graag bijdragen. En een setje Oktava MC012 met verschillende kapsels. Maar dat had ik je al gemaild geloof ik, zie het alleen nog niet in de lijst terug.

----------


## Mike Manders

Hallo,

een prachtig idee waar ik me goed in kan vinden, en ik wil dolgraag meewerken...
maar.....
wat wil je ermee bereiken??? dat vraag ik me af (puur interesse)

ik hoor het graag van u

Mike

----------


## MusiQmaN

hey olaf, was mijn mailtje niet doorgekomen?





> [LEFT]het lijstje:[/LEFT]
> 
> *[LEFT]Microfoons:[/LEFT]
> *
> 
> [LEFT]*AKG D112 (kick)*
> *Sennheiser Black Fire 504 (racktoms/aux. snare)*
> *Sennheiser MD421-U-2 (floortom)*
> *Naiant MSH-1 Custom (122db)*
> ...



[/LEFT]

----------


## vasco

Ik heb ook de gok genomen en twee Naiant's aangeschaft. Kun je geen buil aan vallen met die prijs. Hoor steeds meer mensen die positief verast zijn door deze micjes.

Kreeg ze gisteren binnen na drie weken geduld en ben dan ook gelijk eens gaan proberen. Mijn vriendin haar dwarsfluit laten pakken en spelen maar. Dit is zeker een verassing voor een op Neutric connector gebouwde microfoon. Aanstaande weekend eens met een akoestische gitaar testen.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Ik heb de mijne ook binnen (4 stuks). Morgen test ik ze eens bij de afname van een koor (ca. 20 pers). Gewoon aan de kabel vanaf het dak van de bühne laten hangen. Ben benieuwd en laat me (hopelijk positief) verrassen.

Regards, Rob.

----------


## SPS

> Ik heb ook de gok genomen en twee Naiant's aangeschaft. Kun je geen buil aan vallen met die prijs. Hoor steeds meer mensen die positief verast zijn door deze micjes.
> 
> Kreeg ze gisteren binnen na drie weken geduld en ben dan ook gelijk eens gaan proberen. Mijn vriendin haar dwarsfluit laten pakken en spelen maar. Dit is zeker een verassing voor een op Neutric connector gebouwde microfoon. Aanstaande weekend eens met een akoestische gitaar testen.



He, Vasco!

Waar haal/bestel je die dingen??

Paul.

----------


## vasco

Deze kun je alleen bij de producent bestellen.
Naiant Studio Store - Home of the MSH Microphone!

Vandaar ook de lange levertijd.
Ze worden gemaakt op bestelling en dan moet het nog uit Amerika komen.

Let op:
Omdat het gewoon de nieuwe Neutric connectoren zijn die tot microfoon worden verbouwd passen ze niet in een standaard Sennheiser microfoonclip, hier glijden ze uit.

----------


## Draad

He Keenoncoolstuf,

Heeft dit nog gewerkt met die mic's bij het koor??

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Mjah, het was geen makkelijke klus. Een bak-en-braad "geluidsverhuurbedrijf" dat de helft van de bestelde spullen niet bij zich had, een koor + combo samen op een trailer (lekker aan 3 kanten zeil, dus feedbackgevoelig). Er lag een Behringer mixer, met een gigantische bak faseverschuiving op het moment dat je aan de EQ draaide.
Vanwege de dreigende regen had men besloten de frontset ook in de trailer op te bouwen. Waarschijnlijk had ik daarom ook nogal wat terugkoppeling in het gebied tussen de 500Hz-1kHz. Dat heb ik dus op de main EQ best veel terug moeten trekken. 
De vocalen klonken dus wat dunnetjes, maar gezien de situatie viel er geloof ik niet veel meer uit te halen.

Niet echt de ideale omstandigheden om de mics te testen, maar voor het geld wat ze kosten was ik echt blij dat ik ze bij me had. Om ze eens aan een fatsoenlijke test te onderwerpen zou ik ze wel eens in een schouwburg ofzo met een soortgelijke klus willen proberen. Maar helaas kom ik daar zelden. :-(

Hopelijk heb je toch wat aan mijn verhaal gehad.


Vriendelijke groet, Rob.

----------


## Draad

Ff ouwe koeien....

Heeft er iemand al meer ervaring met de naiant mic's.
Ik wil ze zelf mss ook voor een koor gebruiken.

Grtz. Herman

----------


## Stoney3K

Soms blijft het toch gewoon grote-jongens speelgoed.

Zijn er in de wandelgangen al plannen voor een nieuwe testdag? Lijkt me leuk om dan een keertje mee te komen. Misschien dat we ook zoiets eens met de licht-afdeling kunnen doen  :Wink:

----------


## berolios

Om ook maar even wat oude koeien uit de sloot te halen: weet iemand nog exact de types Oktava's die we op gitaar gebruikt hebben en wat we daar ook alweer van vonden? Die 219 weet ik nog, die vonden we niet zo héél tof (toch?). Maar dat bolletje... was dat een 101 of een 104? En dan hadden we nog een andere grootmembraam, een 319 of een 105? Wat was de conclusie ook alweer? Van wie waren die mics ook alweer?

Zit te denken aan een paar mooie gitaar cab mics... vandaar de vraag ;-)...

Wat een prutser ben ik hé, dat ik dit niet meer weet ;-)

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Dat bolletje was een 101, dat weet ik 99% zeker, volgens mij kwam die uit de koffer van Ralph (mod). En die ander was volgens mij een 319.
De 219 vond ik persoonlijk ook niet geweldig, de 101 lag een heel stuk beter in het gehoor. Weet alleen niet of die nog getopt werd door de 319.
Wat ik achteraf nog wel eens had willen proberen is die Audio Technica AE2500 eens op een combootje testen. Volgens mij kan dat best verrassend werken, met die 2 kapsels in een behuizing.

Groet, Rob.

----------


## berolios

> ...Wat ik achteraf nog wel eens had willen proberen is die Audio Technica AE2500 eens op een combootje testen. Volgens mij kan dat best verrassend werken, met die 2 kapsels in een behuizing.



Yep, dat zie je met regelmaat gebeuren. Had ik ook wel eens uit willen proberen. Weet trouwens iemand een goed adresje waar je tegen een goede prijs Audix mikes kan kopen? (PM please  :Big Grin:  )

Adios!

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Had ik ook wel eens uit willen proberen.



Tijd voor een Testdag Part II?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> Tijd voor een Testdag Part II?



Kalm, maar kalm, maar kalm... :Big Grin:

----------


## Radar

Het was inderdaad een 101, fotos staan nog steeds online
http://www.xs4all.nl/~mogos/vianen/DSC00125.JPG
http://www.xs4all.nl/~mogos/vianen/DSC00142.JPG

Het gros van oktava's kwamen bij mij uit de verzameling.
Testdag part II? Moet kunnen, wat te denken van de theatervakbeurs 7-8-9 januari-2008?

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Testdag part II? Moet kunnen, wat te denken van de theatervakbeurs 7-8-9 januari-2008?



Klinkt goed, al moet ik wel even kijken of dat er qua tijd en geld inzit. Als het goed is ben ik dan namelijk net verhuisd, en dat kost ook een paar knaken...
Wilde je dan één of meerdere dagen uittrekken voor een kijken-kijken-vergelijken-achtig-iets?  :Big Grin: 
Ik sta voor alle ideeen open, want deel I was zeker de moeite waard.

Groetjes, Rob.

----------


## moderator

Laat de theatervakbeurs nou gratis toegankelijk zijn :Wink: 
...Ook voor mensen die niet net zijn verhuisd!

----------


## berolios

> Het was inderdaad een 101, fotos staan nog steeds online
> http://www.xs4all.nl/~mogos/vianen/DSC00125.JPG
> http://www.xs4all.nl/~mogos/vianen/DSC00142.JPG
> 
> Het gros van oktava's kwamen bij mij uit de verzameling.
> Testdag part II? Moet kunnen, wat te denken van de theatervakbeurs 7-8-9 januari-2008?



Weet je ook nog wat we ervan vonden?
Hadden we niet ook nog een 319 uitgeprobeerd?
Ik lees op diverse fora dat die Oktava's OK zijn á fabriek, maar dat ze fantastisch zijn als je de elektronica modificeert. Zijn die van jou orgineel, of ook gemodificeerd?

Thanks!

----------

